# Pressure canner question HELP!!!



## my4fireflies (Sep 3, 2014)

Dh is feeling generous and is willing to order me an All American right now for my Christmas present. I can't let this opportunity go by! I need to know what size to order??? ASAP. I've never pressure canned before, but I have water bathed pickles, jams , and the like about 20x. So what do you think? I usually can about 4 quarts at a time from the garden. If I get one that holds 7 quarts but only want to can 2 or 3 quarts, will that be an issue?


----------



## osbmail (Mar 6, 2014)

I got the bigger one just because the price was not a lot more. I like it but it is big and kind heavy .


----------



## kkbinco (Jun 11, 2010)

my4fireflies said:


> So what do you think? I usually can about 4 quarts at a time from the garden. If I get one that holds 7 quarts but only want to can 2 or 3 quarts, will that be an issue?


No problem using a canner at less than capacity. Heck, if you wanted to you could can just 1 half-pint!

The 921 would be a good first canner.


----------



## Marilyn (Aug 2, 2006)

Do you ever can much in pts? I think the best part about the 921 is that it will let you can two layers of pts (wonderful if you think you will be canning dried beans for your family). If you don't think you will ever need a double layer of pts (14-18) at a time, look into the next size down. It will only process a single layer of pts or qts, but the advantage here is that since it is a bit smaller, it will come to pressure more quickly.


----------



## Vosey (Dec 8, 2012)

I have the AA that holds 7-8 quarts and 8-9 pints (depends on regular vs wide mouth). I think that is the 915. There are 2 of us and it is perfect. I have only once in 3 years wished I had a bigger canner. But I also have a small kitchen and don't have the space to process a bigger load. The taller one would be a tight fit on my stove as well. So think of all those things. I wouldn't get the smallest one as you'll probably outgrow it fast. 

Whatever you get - enjoy!


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2014)

I have a 915, and used it today... It is about as heavy as I would like to carry when it's empty. I would not be able to carry a heavier one. It is supposed to hold something like 7 quarts or two rows of pints. I made five pints and one half pint in it today - and it didn't mind the empty space!


----------



## Melesine (Jan 17, 2012)

I wouldn't go smaller than the 921, but I'd buy the 930 just because it can double stack quarts.


----------



## Jhn56 (Oct 11, 2011)

I have the 930, that sucker is heavy with a full load! Great in that it can can 14 quarts/load but since I have a glass top range, all my PCing is done outside on the camp stoves. Just something else to consider...


----------



## kycrawler (Sep 18, 2011)

If your just beginning buy a 75$ presto from walmart they do the same job an as canner does at 1/3 the cost I have a couple prestos and an old mirro and we do a lot of canning probably 1000 quarts per year


----------



## barefootflowers (Jun 3, 2010)

I'm wondering if it matters how heavy it is when it's fully loaded since you can just let it sit there until you are ready to unload it, right? I also like to PC everything outside on a camp stove.

I'd love to be able to double stack quarts...I only have a 22 or 23 quart Presto. When I bought it I had never canned anything in my life. So I was thinking it would hold 22 actual quart jars...I've come a long way since then


----------



## sniper69 (Sep 23, 2007)

I have the All American 921 and like it. My parents also have a 921 and also one of the larger AA pressure canners.


----------



## Jhn56 (Oct 11, 2011)

barefootflowers said:


> I'm wondering if it matters how heavy it is when it's fully loaded since you can just let it sit there until you are ready to unload it, right? I also like to PC everything outside on a camp stove.
> 
> I'd love to be able to double stack quarts...I only have a 22 or 23 quart Presto. When I bought it I had never canned anything in my life. So I was thinking it would hold 22 actual quart jars...I've come a long way since then


I've gotten away with it a few times (full loads) on our glass top range, but I read it here @HT first...and then again on the back of the front cover of the AA owners manual. They're not recommended for glass top ranges due to the weight. Better safe than sorry...and I would be sorry after my wife got through with me!


----------



## cfuhrer (Jun 11, 2013)

Lucky you!

If it were my choice I'd get the biggest one he would let me have.

Canning is canning no matter how big the load, you can always do fewer jars but you can never squeeze in "just one more".


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

If I have a canner load that's not full I'll add a couple of jars of water with re used lids. It gives me some extra water for power outages when the well isn't working.


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2014)

terri9630 said:


> If I have a canner load that's not full I'll add a couple of jars of water with re used lids. It gives me some extra water for power outages when the well isn't working.



Empty jars are a waste of shelving. I can water, also. LOL!


----------



## Crisste (Nov 17, 2014)

I have an All American that does 14 qts at a time and I wish it was bigger.

If you are going to just do a few jars per year, get the smaller one. But if you're like us and you're canning your entire garden to feed your family, there's no such thing as too big. That is, unless you have lots of extra time on your hands and don't mind spending all your life in the darn kitchen. 

Not me, I like to do as big of a load as I can. I wish I could do 28 qts at a time or even 40. 
We can everything and it saves us big money every year.

Go big or go home! LOL


----------



## Marilyn (Aug 2, 2006)

FWIW, When I was still researching before making the decision to purchase my AA921, I was at Lehmans in Ohio just checking out the All Americans. There was another couple there talking through their purchase decision...

They had purchased a 921 and used it constantly, but were considering the smaller 915 (handles a single layer of qts or pts) as a matter of speed. A smaller area comes to pressure and drops pressure more quickly. I liked their explanation, purchased a 921, but think I will just keep my eyes open at CL and yard sales for a 915.


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2014)

Marilyn said:


> FWIW, When I was still researching before making the decision to purchase my AA921, I was at Lehmans in Ohio just checking out the All Americans. There was another couple there talking through their purchase decision...
> 
> They had purchased a 921 and used it constantly, but were considering the smaller 915 (handles a single layer of qts or pts) as a matter of speed. A smaller area comes to pressure and drops pressure more quickly. I liked their explanation, purchased a 921, but think I will just keep my eyes open at CL and yard sales for a 915.



I have the 915, and it about all I can do to carry it - empty! LOL! Us Pencil Arms People may want to try lifting a bigger one... LOL!


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

We have 3 prestos, We can have one canning, 1 done, getting ready to open and be getting 1 ready to go. Or 2 different pressures and times going at once. They come up to pressure faster. Or we can have all 3 on the wood stove at once, but, you have to get them off a wood stove as you can't just turn it off. Even with a gas or electric I like to remove as soon as the time is up, set aside and start another. I can't lift 14 quarts full, the water, canner and jars. I didn't pay a dime for any either. But I could have 3 new Presto's for the price of 1 big AA, and can way more in a day. I have been canning for almost 50 years and they will be still canning after I can no longer lift them. My daughter has her name on them. My grandmother used 2 of them and the other was my Mothers....James


----------



## my4fireflies (Sep 3, 2014)

I got the 915. I am super stoked. Now what?? Lol!


----------



## sniper69 (Sep 23, 2007)

my4fireflies said:


> I got the 915. I am super stoked. Now what?? Lol!


(to the tune of the bubble guppies song...) What time is it? It's time to can! What time is it? It's time to can..... :sing:

(for those that are curious to what I'm referring to here is a link to a short video of the bubble guppie song- [ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2HlVSeRBQb0[/ame] ).


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

my4fireflies said:


> I got the 915. I am super stoked. Now what?? Lol!


If you are brand new at it, pressure can jars of water :thumb: After your success, you will feel confident to can food...

I started out with a Presto and an All American (915). I purchased them both at local garage sales the same day. After using them, I elected to sell the Presto and keep the AA (no gaskets, more energy efficient, and didn't mind it being heavier). It was an old one, so DH modified it so I could use a pressure regulator on it. Since I enjoyed using 2 canners at once, I bought an AA 921 (bought it with the proceeds of teaching one gardening class). After I found myself wanting to can just a few jars at a time, without a desire to can water, I bought an AA 910. When we design our log home, my goal is to have 2 gas ranges, instead of one. That will enable me to use all 3 of my canners at once. In addition, I will be getting an outdoor kitchen area to use in the warmer months.

As it has been pointed out, AA's are expensive. For others starting out, trying out a few different pressure canners helps one choose.


----------



## my4fireflies (Sep 3, 2014)

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nljytF7J8k0"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nljytF7J8k0[/ame]


----------



## Janis R (Jun 27, 2013)

I have a 23 quart Mirro, 23quart Presto and a small Presto, the 23 quarts are to heavy for me when full I can't imagine the AA.
I prefer two 23 quarts b/c you don't have to wait for them to cool down so you can more quicker.

I agree if you haven't pressure canned before you should get a cheaper one first.


----------

